# White Lithium Grease



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Needed some fuses today for my TV (cell phone charger blew the fuse), so ran into NAPA to pick some up. While I was in there, I asked the guy about lubrication for hitch balls, sway bar and load equalizer bar metal/metal contact points. He suggested white lithium grease (sprays on). I was concerned, because I had rust develop on my friction sway bar contacts and the pin became twisted and mangled on one end, after my last towing, bringing it home from the dealership (does that tell ya something?).







At any rate, brought this stuff home, sprayed it on the metal/metal contact areas (NOT the friction part of the sway control), and the equalizer bars slid in like greased lightning!! BTW, there's a new style pin for the friction sway control, that SO much easier than the older version to take in/out. I found them where they sell Reese hitches, here in town. No hardware stores had anything that would fit. I'll let you know if it reduces noise, etc. I think it should.
Darlene action


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I prefer old fashioned wheel bearing grease. Messy but I know it works. I usually have enough left over when I get home to get all over me while stowing the parts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Been using this for 4 years now...love the stuff!!!


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Still a newbie here,,,forgive me for asking but since your on this topic,,,

How often should the hitch balls be lubed??? Is this of major importance and what happens if it's not lubed?









I have been concerned about this for a while and DH doesnt' seem to think it matters? please enlighten us!










Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy & Herbie in San Diego


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I was concerned, because I had rust develop on my friction sway bar contacts and the pin became twisted and mangled on one end, after my last towing, bringing it home from the dealership (does that tell ya something?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sfalady,

Here is some additional info for the Reese Dual Cam HP Sway Control from the Reese web site:

Can I grease the Dual Cam Sway Control (DCSC)?

Do not grease the cam and cam arms. The Dual Cam was designed to use metal-to-metal friction. Heavy greasing of the cam and cam arm surfaces with affect performance. If noise is offensive, a very light coating of lubricant, such as Vaseline, may be used. Tongue weights over 1,200 lbs. may require a light coating of grease to reduce friction and prevent excessive wear. The Dual Cam Sway Control DCSC is not to be lubricated on the cam arms when the tongue weight is under 1,200 lbs. Instead you will want to apply a thin coat of a petroleum jelly, such as Vaseline. This will act as a poor lubricant, but works well to dampen the sound. For trailers with over 1,200 lbs. tongue weight you should apply a couple of drops of an 80/90 gear lube to the cam arm to prevent excessive wear caused by the increased tongue weight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No problem asking questions...that's why we're here...









There is no real science as to when to do this (IMHO). I basically inspect the ball and see if needs grease. If so, I'll remove all the old grease and then apply a fresh coat of grease.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

MrsDrake97 said:


> I have been concerned about this for a while and DH doesnt' seem to think it matters? please enlighten us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My opinion on ball grease is lube it good in the spring. When you don't get any on you pants after unhitching you need more on the ball. Seriously I have a grease gun (bearing grease multi purpose) and put about 2 pumps on the ball maybe every 4-6 trips or 3 times a year. I cover the ball hitch while not in use with an old t-shirt, if the ball looks dry I add 2 pumps from the grease gun before connecting to the camper.

Many of my friends and family don't grease there balls (no bad quotes here I'm trying to help







) They all say they've never had a problem. Okay true, but why wait for a problem. Anytime there is metal to metal contact you want some kind of lubricant to help avoid ware marks on the hitch that could potentially cause the trailer to lift off the ball.

Just my .02

Bill.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Is it a bad "no-no" to tow with a dry hitch ball?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use never seize on my ball and WD arms works well for me

Don


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay,,,Don,,,forgive me for my lack of comprehension,,,but your post makes no sense to the newbie like me? can you put it in "idiot" terms?

Thanks,
Lori & da newbie gang!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Okay,,,Don,,,forgive me for my lack of comprehension,,,but your post makes no sense to the newbie like me? can you put it in "idiot" terms?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori & da newbie gang!
> [snapback]101165[/snapback]​


Never seizes is a silver grease that is hard to wipe off and it last for a long time
I put some on the ball and some in the socket for the Weight Disturbution arms
It helps to lube and keeps the noise down as well

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[/quote]

sfalady,

Here is some additional info for the Reese Dual Cam HP Sway Control from the Reese web site:

Can I grease the Dual Cam Sway Control (DCSC)?

Do not grease the cam and cam arms. The Dual Cam was designed to use metal-to-metal friction. Heavy greasing of the cam and cam arm surfaces with affect performance. If noise is offensive, a very light coating of lubricant, such as Vaseline, may be used. Tongue weights over 1,200 lbs. may require a light coating of grease to reduce friction and prevent excessive wear. The Dual Cam Sway Control DCSC is not to be lubricated on the cam arms when the tongue weight is under 1,200 lbs. Instead you will want to apply a thin coat of a petroleum jelly, such as Vaseline. This will act as a poor lubricant, but works well to dampen the sound. For trailers with over 1,200 lbs. tongue weight you should apply a couple of drops of an 80/90 gear lube to the cam arm to prevent excessive wear caused by the increased tongue weight.
[snapback]101152[/snapback]​[/quote]
Hi, Eugene. 
Thanks for the info. I don't have the Dual Cam HP Sway Control. I just have the friction bar. It works well for me, so far. I may consider the Dual Cam in the future, but I want to get my camper broke in good, first!! sunny I'm headed out this morning (it's 3 AM, and I'm just now getting a few minor things finished before I hit the hay!).
Take care!
Darlene action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I use a light coating of wheel bearing grease on the ball also. When I am camping or at home, I cover the entire hitch with a plastic shopping bag and twist the handles together to keep it on there.

I also use gear oil for the weight distro bar ends....a few drops in each hole on the top of the hitch and it keeps pretty quite.

I never did this, but my Dad used to put the little pices of soap that nobody wanted to use anymore on the top of the ball before we went camping....the weight would smash it down around the ball, and there was never any grease to get all over clothing when you unhitched.









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I never did this, but my Dad used to put the little pices of soap that nobody wanted to use anymore on the top of the ball before we went camping....the weight would smash it down around the ball, and there was never any grease to get all over clothing when you unhitched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great Idea Steve









Don


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Towing with an ungreased ball will just result in some scouring of the ball (and I'm sure the inside of the trailer coupler) and extra noise. I'm sure you'd really have to tow that way a long time to cause a bunch of significant damage.

For the record, I just use that standard "tub" grease and it works good. I pretty regularly seem to get it all over myself though...

Chet.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I just this trip took some grease from my cousins 5th wheel hitch at his suggestion and greased the ball and inside the hitch. Actually slid on better


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

It also helps it not to bind when you go to unhook it!!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I use silicone spray lube on the ball each time I hook up. It's a "dry" lube so it doesn't attract dirt and road grime. But silicone, applied as an aerosol, is fairly thin so it's not sufficient for the hitch gear. Because of that I use a dab of synthetic axle grease for the sway bars (Equalizer) to help keeps things operating smoothly.


----------

